# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  شكوى ضد بنك القاهرة عمان

## ادارة المنتدى

حطت على مكاتب "رم" شكوى من المواطن"ح.ر" والذي يمتلك حساب لدى بنك القاهرة عمان الشكوى

أكثر...

----------

